# Anyone tell me this beautiful soundtrack name?



## honestmuggle

Hello Friends,
I am new in this forum and i would like to share a beautiful and instrumental kind of music with you,
i am searching this song name since one year but still no success

it is a beautiful piano instrumental and used as a background score in a Indian tv show called "MTV Roadies", though i am damn sure that this music is not composed by any Indian music production/company. because the tv show in which this music was used as background music, always copy songs from other hollywood movies, bands like enigma e.t.c

it may be copied from any band like enigma, anya or any band who compose scores, instrumentals or else any movie score.

kindly listen the sample of music and i will be very very grateful to you if anybody help me to get the name of this song, i can give any reward to him/her who will help me.

Thank You

*LINK OF MUSIC*


----------



## drpraetorus

It is not a classical piece and may have been written for the show or come from a music library. I would suggest that you contact the production company and ask them.


----------



## honestmuggle

i am 100% sure its not produced by the program production company, i also heard the same music in a lot of other programs and places.



drpraetorus said:


> It is not a classical piece and may have been written for the show or come from a music library. I would suggest that you contact the production company and ask them.


----------

